# Morning Star: The Twilight Rp



## silver samurai (Oct 18, 2008)

*Morning Star: The Twilight Rp*

*Plot*
It is the year 2013, it has been 7 years after _Breaking Dawn_, and the battle with volturi is about to continue. They have recruited new members to there clan to kill the Cullens and the werewolfs, who stood againt them 7 years ago. Little the volturi know, the cullens have got new members on their side as well and plan on killing the volturi. This is a all out war between the volturi and the cullens, its your job to join the cullens and stop the volturi or join the volturi and destroy those who pose a treat to them.

*rules*
1.No godmodding: No taking controls over peoples actions, only allowed when used to progress the plot, and if they give their O.K signal in the OOC thread or PM.

2.Don't Spam: make your post aleast a pargraph long and be specific about what your doing

3.No insulting: no harassing or bullying other members of this theard

4. Be careful with humans: if you are a vampire please be careful with how you touch humans, if you use force on humans you could break or kill them, so be careful. werewolfs can touch them a little easier but the same rules apply to them to.

5.You can be one of the main characters from the story but only one, and no dead ones.

6.No killing others: do not kill other members characters without their permission.​


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## vincejebsen (Jan 27, 2009)

morning star!


----------

